# The splash screens, of Microsoft Windows



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

A neat little "history" lesson of Windows.

Funny... Out of that list... only 1 version I have not seen in person.
http://content.zdnet.com/2346-9595_22-61343.html


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

What a retrospective. 

I went management, so missed a couple.  And I'm not 100% certain I saw both 1.01 and 2.01. 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Well, I've been on-board since 3.1, DOS before then. That's 15 years in Bill's hip pocket. 

What about "Bob?" Personally, I never met him, but I heard he was quite the joke(r).


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I feel so old.......:eek2:


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

They missed out Media Center edition and Tablet Edition, both of which had separate splash screens before SP2 integrated the whole of the XP SP2 range. I've been through all from Windows 3.0... excluding Windows NT, and go back to DOS 3.2.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

There is no difference in screenshots of 98 and 98SE.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I feel so old.......:eek2:


Must be time to buy another high tech gizmo. Sat-Go, perhaps? 

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

P Smith said:


> There is no difference in screenshots of 98 and 98SE.


IIRC, the Windows 98SE screen had "*Second Edition*" in subscript.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Nick said:


> IIRC, the Windows SE screen had "*se*" in subscript.


Are talking about SAME *splash *sceen ?


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Windows 98 and Windows 98SE had the exact same slash screen. Later reversions of Windows 95 that had IE4 installed had a 'With Internet Explorer' line on the bottom, but 98 was the same all the way through.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Here ya go...



















I rest my case. Don't make me dust off and fire up my old 98se laptop!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Good - now send it to that guy.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Wow, I was wrong..for the first time in my life...it sucks... 

My old Compaq came with Windows 98 Second Edition, the Dells and Gateways I used in high school came with WIN98SE, and I have a copy of a Windows 98 SE install disc that I got from my old boss and I installed last night on a second hard drive, and I have never seen the Second Edition line in the splash screen.


----------



## Kevin Dupuy (Nov 29, 2006)

Nick said:


> Well, I've been on-board since 3.1, DOS before then. That's 15 years in Bill's hip pocket.
> 
> What about "Bob?" Personally, I never met him, but I heard he was quite the joke(r).


I tried Bob. Not when it was released, but I downloaded a year ago. It runs fine on XP. I'll put that download link on here if anyone's interested.

And I used every version since 3.1


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Steve Mehs said:


> Wow, I was wrong..for the first time in my life...it sucks...


That makes twice, Stevo! :lol:


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

:lol:


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

They missed Windows 95 pre-OSR2. It didn't say "Microsoft Internet Explorer" on the splash screen.


----------



## uscboy (Sep 5, 2006)

I've used every one of those... too funny.

Expected to see MCE and Bob also. Wonder how many people have emailed 
them and called them out on it.


----------



## funhouse69 (Mar 26, 2007)

I've been around for just about all of them as well and worked with all of them since 3.x. It is scary how much time I've worked with Windows. As much as I love XP I still think that W2k (either workstation or server) after all of the service packs became one of the most stable platforms that a lot of corporations are still using. Windows 2003 has gotten there as well. 

I've messed with Vista several times and keep going back to XP. I know sooner or later I will be forced to go to Vista when MS pulls the plug on XP but I will go kicking and screaming.


----------

